

Pac-Man (walkthrough) - edward
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pac-Man_(walkthrough)

======
Donzo
This is the stupidest thing I've ever seen.

~~~
andrewdon
agreed

------
tim_m_locke
Made me LOL.

